# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  επισκευη ραδιοφωνου

## Panοs

εχω ενα μικρο στερεοφωνικό διπλοκασετο απο αυτα τα φορητά τα μικρα....
το μηχάνημα ειναι της sanyo.....
το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι δεν πιανει fm...
τα am δουλευουν κανονικα στα fm ομωσ ακουγετε ενα συνεχόμενο φύσημα και δεν πιάνει κανένας σταθμός....
το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι το ραδιο ειναι χτισμένο γυρω απο ενα ka22471...
το αλλαξα αλλα τίποτα παλι τα ίδια..
αλλαξα τρεις ηλεκτρολυτικους που ειχε εκια γυρω αλλα τίποτα παλι...
κοιταξα καποια τρανσιστορακια και κάποιες ζενερ που είχε εκει αλλα ουτε αυτα φταίνε....
τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## Panoss

To pin 9 είναι η έξοδος (του ακουστικού σήματος).
Έχοντας το ράδιο σε λειτουργία, σύνδεσε, με ένα καλώδιο, το pin 9 με την είσοδο ενός ενισχυτή. 
Με ένα άλλο καλώδιο,τη γείωση του ραδιοφώνου (π.χ pin 8 με τη γείωση του ενισχυτή (το άλλο άκρο της εισόδου δηλαδή).
Άνοιξε σιγά - σιγά, μέχρι τέρμα τον ενισχυτή μέχρι να ακουστεί το ραδιόφωνο.
Ίσως χρειαστεί να συντονίσεις το ραδιόφωνο σε κάποιο σταθμό (σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι συντονισμένο σε κανένα σταθμό, κι επομένως δεν ακούγεται τίποτα).

----------


## kostas_a22

> To pin 9 είναι η έξοδος (του ακουστικού σήματος).
> Έχοντας το ράδιο σε λειτουργία, σύνδεσε, με ένα καλώδιο, το pin 9 με την είσοδο ενός ενισχυτή. 
> Με ένα άλλο καλώδιο,τη γείωση του ραδιοφώνου (π.χ pin 8 με τη γείωση του ενισχυτή (το άλλο άκρο της εισόδου δηλαδή).
> Άνοιξε σιγά - σιγά, μέχρι τέρμα τον ενισχυτή μέχρι να ακουστεί το ραδιόφωνο.
> Ίσως χρειαστεί να συντονίσεις το ραδιόφωνο σε κάποιο σταθμό (σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι συντονισμένο σε κανένα σταθμό, κι επομένως δεν ακούγεται τίποτα).


*Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνει αυτό!!!
 Γιατί είπε ότι τα ΑΜ δουλεύουν !!!
Άρα στο pin 9 υπάρχει σήμα!!!!
Δεν υπάρχει είσοδος FM στο pin 15, εκεί πρέπει να δει τι γίνεται!!*

----------

